# Overstaying a Tourist Card



## peppercat (Aug 14, 2009)

I've managed to both lose and overstay my tourist card, and I'm set to fly out of Chihuahua in a couple of weeks. Anyone have any info on what I'll need to do to leave the country?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could have trouble flying out because the FMT is required by the airline to board the plane. Your only chance is to arrive very early at the airport and play really dumb. You will then have to go to the INM office and play even dumber. They may issue you a new FMT and allow you to leave or they may decide to fine you. It probably won't be too much, but be prepared. You really should have known better. Losing the FMT is one thing; staying beyond 180 days is quite another. If they give you too much of a hassle, you may take a bus to the border and use your passport to enter the USA without stopping at INM on the way out. Of course, that assumes that they don't hold you at the airport or that you aren't asked for an FMT at a northbound checkpoint. You are now an illegal alien.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*fmt*

i thought they collect the fmt's on the airplane..... i am not sure.. 

one time i was not going to be leaving on the 180 day... i went to imigration office and they gave me an extension.

this is a reason its good to make copies of your documents....... just in case.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The airlines want your visa at the ticket counter and will send you to immigration if you don't have one


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

While I was flying out of Mexico from both Mexico City and Puerto Vallarta there were signs stating that if you lost your FMT you should proceed to immigration and pay for a replacement for $45.00USD...My advice is just say you lost it and not overstayed unless they can see from your ticket when you arrived...suerte


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> While I was flying out of Mexico from both Mexico City and Puerto Vallarta there were signs stating that if you lost your FMT you should proceed to immigration and pay for a replacement for $45.00USD...My advice is just say you lost it and not overstayed unless they can see from your ticket when you arrived...suerte


That sounds like pretty solid advice. RVGringo's alternative is the safest. Bus it to the border. But you should be OK with this route, even with a fine. Get to the airport VERY early.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

A friend of mine has done that a couple times. She said she lost it to the airline and at immigration she tells she lost, but not overstayed. she had to pay like 200p for a new FMT, which she then gave to the airline and left.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fmt*



mexliving said:


> i thought they collect the fmt's on the airplane..... i am not sure..
> 
> one time i was not going to be leaving on the 180 day... i went to imigration office and they gave me an extension.
> 
> this is a reason its good to make copies of your documents....... just in case.


I am surprised that you were given an extension beyond the 180 days. This normally will not happen. Immigration law states you cannot stay longer than 180 days on an fmt=period. Possibly you got lucky.

Many seem to think that the airline doesnt even look at the fmt when you depart and so you would get by with it. I wouldnt be so sure about that one. I do know many that have gotten by with it. If you is detected or you lost your fmt-you will need to go the immigration office in the airport before you will receive your boarding pass. Some agents are really grumpy about this-others just give you a new. The last time I flew out, as I was filling out my exit papers on my fm3-two couples came without their fm3. The agent was very annoyed. He told the first couple the fine would be $45 US dollars. And proceeded to lecture both couples.

I have been told that the agents cannot accept the money. Like all other transactions in Mexico, you need to go a bank(and I dont think airports have banks)and pay the fine. I believe that is why fines arent being assessed and if anyone gave the agent the money-well lets just say you just paid a bribe. I am afraid that one of these days someone will lose their fmt or let it expire and they will be denied and will be told to go to a bank to pay the fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not unusual, in this kind of scenario, to miss your flight. Changing a ticket is also expensive.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

peppercat said:


> I've managed to both lose and overstay my tourist card, and I'm set to fly out of Chihuahua in a couple of weeks. Anyone have any info on what I'll need to do to leave the country?


Drive dont fly.It makes a difference.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since the replacement of all of the border agents earlier this year, things are much more strict and 'by the book'. You may expect to be delayed and fined, even for a day or two over the expiration of your FMT. You have become an illegal alien and they don't like that at all.


----------



## raquellee (Mar 29, 2010)

playagrandma said:


> I am surprised that you were given an extension beyond the 180 days. This normally will not happen. Immigration law states you cannot stay longer than 180 days on an fmt=period. Possibly you got lucky.
> 
> Many seem to think that the airline doesnt even look at the fmt when you depart and so you would get by with it. I wouldnt be so sure about that one. I do know many that have gotten by with it. If you is detected or you lost your fmt-you will need to go the immigration office in the airport before you will receive your boarding pass. Some agents are really grumpy about this-others just give you a new. The last time I flew out, as I was filling out my exit papers on my fm3-two couples came without their fm3. The agent was very annoyed. He told the first couple the fine would be $45 US dollars. And proceeded to lecture both couples.
> 
> I have been told that the agents cannot accept the money. Like all other transactions in Mexico, you need to go a bank(and I dont think airports have banks)and pay the fine. I believe that is why fines arent being assessed and if anyone gave the agent the money-well lets just say you just paid a bribe. I am afraid that one of these days someone will lose their fmt or let it expire and they will be denied and will be told to go to a bank to pay the fine.


I am surprised as well that they gave you an extension after the 180 day mark. I was 9 months pregnant and my 180 days was up 2 days before my due date. The Cuernavaca immigration would not give me any extension and I had to fly from Cuernavaca to Tijuana to get out of the country to please them on time. Very dangerous for a pregnant woman to fly 2 days before the due date. But they acted as if there was no other choices for me. Otherwise my baby would have been born to an illegal alien, forfitting my rights to place an American citizenship on my child. And they do collect your FMT at the airport, everytime I have been there which has been 4 or 5 times, by land no they didnt want it even when I offered it.


----------

